# Hi - Not sure where to start



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everyone ,

Me (30) my husband (38) and our two children (7 & 3) are looking to make Cyprus our home 

My brain is frazzled  at the moment. It's the location. My hubby is a highly experienced IT consultant and we are not quiet sure where to look to settle. Hubby thinks Nicosia is the place to work - do you guys agree ? I would love to be near Paphos but that would be to far to travel ???? Also do you guys recommend any good rental agencies ? I seem to be find more holiday lets than long term.

Sorry to ramble but I feel a little lost,

Thanks for your time,
Natalie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Me (30) my husband (38) and our two children (7 & 3) are looking to make Cyprus our home
> 
> ...



Limassol is the business centre of the island so my opinion would be that for anyone in IT thats the place.
Plus Nicosia is unbearably hot in the summer, all the locals leave it in droves to go to the hills or the beaches.
I can also recommend a very good company who do long term rentals in the Limassol area. In fact I think they also have rentals in Nicosia. In the present economic climate I would think you can get a good deal for long term rental.
Bear in mind though that both Nicosia and Limassol are a lot more expensive than paphos.

Regards Veronica


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Limassol is the business centre of the island so my opinion would be that for anyone in IT thats the place.
> Plus Nicosia is unbearably hot in the summer, all the locals leave it in droves to go to the hills or the beaches.
> I can also recommend a very good company who do long term rentals in the Limassol area. In fact I think they also have rentals in Nicosia. In the present economic climate I would think you can get a good deal for long term rental.
> Bear in mind though that both Nicosia and Limassol are a lot more expensive than paphos.
> ...


Hi Veronica

Thanks for your reply. We have just sent off a few emails with regards to schooling in both Paphos and Limassol , your reply has really helped us. My hubby is going to start inquiring about IT jobs so he can understand what cyprus is looking for.

Arrgghh !! it's all so exciting 

regards, Natalie


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Thanks for your reply. We have just sent off a few emails with regards to schooling in both Paphos and Limassol , your reply has really helped us. My hubby is going to start inquiring about IT jobs so he can understand what cyprus is looking for.
> 
> ...


Hi Natalie!

I live in Limassol with my husband and children , 3 +4. We have only been here from 5th nov but I have to say we are sooo happy we would not dream of going back to Northern Ireland. Dont get me wrong - there have been obstacles to overcome and there will be more no doubt, but the children are safer and happier, and I just love it!!!

I have missed family over Christmas but know that they will visit shortly, and as for work,,,when we arrived here neither of us had work, but now after a lot of rejections my husband has a good job where he is treated really well. Jobs are out there but you really have to look hard for them. 

We have been renting also and I am glad as I know now that I would prefer to be in a village in the future.

Sorry to babble on but I am so excited for you and we have made the same journey and for us it is worth it xx


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Hi Natalie!
> 
> I live in Limassol with my husband and children , 3 +4. We have only been here from 5th nov but I have to say we are sooo happy we would not dream of going back to Northern Ireland. Dont get me wrong - there have been obstacles to overcome and there will be more no doubt, but the children are safer and happier, and I just love it!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Steph,

Thank you so much for your reply  and i'm so happy to hear all is well. I just wanted to ask you a few questions (if you don't mind) Have you had to look into schooling yet ? We would ideally like an english curriculum lead school as our 7 year old is taught that way at the moment and is doing really well. Also do you have any tips, advice ??? and do you fancy a pen pal 

Have a lovely new year (totally jealous  ) and I hope to chat soon,

Natalie x


----------

